# Garmin jobby with wrist HRM?



## User (26 Dec 2017)




----------



## Jimidh (31 Dec 2017)

The Scottish schoolboy in me is sniggering thinking about you running round with a big smelly turd on your wrist.


----------



## vickster (31 Dec 2017)

This sort of thing? You'd need to get an HRM separately 

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/garmin-forerunner-230.228531/


----------



## stephec (31 Dec 2017)

If you're on Facebook there's a few runners groups for buying and selling stuff.

I've noticed a few Garmin and TomTom watches on sale at the moment.


----------



## bozmandb9 (1 Jan 2018)

I have a Garmin Forerunner 235 which I bought on Black Friday from Amazon for £165, about to return it, but if you want it just pay postage on top. No offers thanks, since I've already got a returns authorisation.

I'm upgrading to a Fenix 5x.


----------

